

BinaryPig: Malware analysis with Hadoop, Django and Elasticsearch - whalesalad
http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/2013/11/binarypig-scalable-static-binary-analysis-over-hadoop/

======
dmix
I'm curious if there is an application for these types of large scale malware
analysis systems combined with a near real-time data feed. Maybe it could
ultimately lead to automated protections systems that react quickly to new
threats.

Similar to DARPAs "Cyber Grand Challenge" to create "fully automatic network
defense systems":

[http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2013/10/22.aspx](http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2013/10/22.aspx)

------
adamnemecek
Kind of off-topic, but I've been wondering whether one could use big data
processing and machine learning to implement better decompilers. I feel like
it could theoretically be possible to get an output much better than any of
the current decompilers by taking a bunch of open source projects, compiling
them with different compilers using different settings and then using this as
training data. But it's debatable whether having better decompilers is
something really worth sinking all this effort into.

